# [STEAM] Left 4 Dead 2 available for FREE on Steam!



## Squirps (Dec 25, 2013)

That's right folks, it seems that Valve and the L4D devs have been gracious enough to give out copies of L4D2 for FREE starting NOW until 10 AM PST, December 26, 2013! However, after 10 AM tomorrow, it will return to its normal price of $19.99 on Steam. I've already purchased this game, and it's _extremely_ fun to play with friends. Even if you're not a big fan of zombie games, well, it's free shit. And getting things free is always great! 

(except when it's genital herpes lol)

Here's a copy of the post on the L4D blog:



> To celebrate the holidays in a special way this year, Left 4 Dead 2 will be free until 10AM PST 12/26.
> 
> It will be free as in, grab it now, pay no money, and it is yours to keep forever – FOR FREE!
> 
> ...


----------



## Bean_BR (Dec 25, 2013)

Saw that moments ago. Steam servers are fucked up and I can't get it


----------



## basher11 (Dec 25, 2013)

edit: Can't even load it up on steam. lol.


----------



## Bean_BR (Dec 25, 2013)

They could be prepared first, it's free stuff, they knew this would happen.


----------



## Celice (Dec 25, 2013)

and all of the internet is now concentrated on that one steam page


----------



## Gahars (Dec 25, 2013)

I guess Left 4 Dead is too much heft for dead servers.


----------



## Bean_BR (Dec 25, 2013)

Finally got it  Downloading right now


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 25, 2013)

Gonna grab it if I get through to the store server, if not, I won't exactly cry since I'm not doing a whole lot of PC gaming these days. Thanks for the info though!


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 25, 2013)

Bean_BR said:


> They could be prepared first, it's free stuff, they knew this would happen.



And yet people bitched about Sony's servers going down, bitched about Nintendo's servers going down...

Anyways, L4D1 Master Race!


----------



## Bean_BR (Dec 25, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> And yet people bitched about Sony's servers going down, bitched about Nintendo's servers going down...
> 
> Anyways, L4D1 Master Race!


 

Why I would be bitching? It's free stuff, I just said they could be more prepared.


----------



## Arras (Dec 25, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> And yet people bitched about Sony's servers going down, bitched about Nintendo's servers going down...
> 
> Anyways, L4D1 Master Race!


The best part is that this literally always happens. New deals go up, store goes down. Usually it's only for a few minutes though.


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 25, 2013)

Ehh, it's too clogged, I can't get to the Safe Room through the Hordes, the Safe Room being a successful Login, the Hordes being the hungry, hungry buyers. _;O;_


----------



## basher11 (Dec 25, 2013)

i'm finally downloading it.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Dec 25, 2013)

Just to note, I don't believe you need to actually install the game completely. Rather, you just have to click Install on the store page, and it should take you to a successful purchase page while adding it to your library. Thankfully, I hopped on this before the surge of people, so I don't have to deal with the impossible to obtain game.


----------



## Bean_BR (Dec 25, 2013)

Nathan Drake said:


> Just to note, I don't believe you need to actually install the game completely. Rather, you just have to click Install on the store page, and it should take you to a successful purchase page while adding it to your library. Thankfully, I hopped on this before the surge of people, so I don't have to deal with the impossible to obtain game.


 

Exactly, you don't actually need the game to be downloaded/installed, just make sure it is on "My Library", this means that it is already attached to your account.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Dec 25, 2013)

Grabbed it prolly around the time it was announced. Though I didn't exactly like L4D2, free games are nice.


----------



## DrOctapu (Dec 25, 2013)

I picked a good day to upgrade my hard drive. No steam downloads ;o;


----------



## Taleweaver (Dec 25, 2013)

Ah...so that explains why steam is suddenly down. 

Yeeey for the initiative...but I bought the L4D pack during last steam sales at a couple bucks.

The irony is that I can't get in to actually BUY a couple games from the steam sale. 

EDIT: DrOctapu: if you've got another PC/laptop around (even a very low-tier one), I guess you could install steam onto that and "buy" the game for 0 bucks. A purchase on one PC automatically transfers to others.


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 25, 2013)

Sweet, I already played it lots on Xbox, Will grab it for pc as well.


----------



## YayMii (Dec 25, 2013)

Great. Time to add one more game to my list of 60+ Steam games I didn't pay for


----------



## Heien (Dec 25, 2013)

Steam looks down for me heh..


----------



## Hells Malice (Dec 25, 2013)

Neat. Already own it, but got my friend to grab it. Not a huge L4D fan, but definitely not a bad game. Nice of Valve.




ShadowSoldier said:


> And yet people bitched about Sony's servers going down, bitched about Nintendo's servers going down...
> 
> Anyways, L4D1 Master Race!


 
Do _all_ of your posts have to be flammable?


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 25, 2013)

Hells Malice said:


> Neat. Already own it, but got my friend to grab it. Not a huge L4D fan, but definitely not a bad game. Nice of Valve.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not flammable if you ignore them, like you said you do.


----------



## Celice (Dec 25, 2013)

Hells Malice said:


> Neat. Already own it, but got my friend to grab it. Not a huge L4D fan, but definitely not a bad game. Nice of Valve.


I'm just super stoked for the sheer amount of fan content there is for the games. Great mods, great custom campaigns, especially ones which nod to other mediums, like Minecraft Resident Evil, and even Half-Life 2 City 17 if zombies were to break out.

It's pretty awesome


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 25, 2013)

damn! i wanted to buy skyrim and all servers crashed that moment!... now i finally know why... i already own l4d2 so i didnt care for that too much... but skyrim was kinda cheap... hope i can buy it in time ^^


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Dec 25, 2013)

after about a hour of trying to log in to my steam account and get the game, i managed to get it just now


----------



## Arras (Dec 25, 2013)

Hng, I STILL can't access the store. This is getting silly.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Dec 25, 2013)

Arras said:


> Hng, I STILL can't access the store. This is getting silly.


keep trying you'll get it eventually


----------



## pistone (Dec 25, 2013)

Left for dead 2 steam  this will help


----------



## Hadrian (Dec 26, 2013)

It's not down, you just need to clear some shit from your shitty PC.

Click that Start bar.
Go to RUN.
In the box type *ipconfig /flushdns*
Press enter.
Now you can access the Store page and download a game that didn't really need a sequel and instead should have been TIME SPENT ON EPISODE FUCKING 3 RAAAAAAGE RAAAAAAAGE FUCK FUCK etc.


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 26, 2013)

Finally got through. Damn, those servers were clogged!


----------



## Subtle Demise (Dec 26, 2013)

If you download it do you get to keep it?


----------



## ars25 (Dec 26, 2013)

Subtle Demise said:


> If you download it do you get to keep it?


 
yes


----------



## Zetta_x (Dec 26, 2013)

Subtle Demise said:


> If you download it do you get to keep it?


 


I'm pretty sure you don't even need to download it in order to keep it. It will show up as a purchased game in which you can download whenever


----------



## Sheimi (Dec 26, 2013)

I am glad that someone told me that Left 4 Dead 2 was free on Steam. I have been wanting to buy L4D2 and this makes me happy


----------



## Joe88 (Dec 26, 2013)

I just used the mobile app to redeem it, shows up in my game list
people are getting terrible download speeds to dont bother trying to dl it


----------



## Zerousen (Dec 26, 2013)

Great, managed to pick it up without any hassle. Told my sister and she had to refresh a couple of times before it registered and was shown in her inventory.


----------



## DrOctapu (Dec 26, 2013)

Taleweaver said:


> Ah...so that explains why steam is suddenly down.
> 
> Yeeey for the initiative...but I bought the L4D pack during last steam sales at a couple bucks.
> 
> ...


Nah, the store's too slow to download it. I have the valve complete pack.


----------



## Necron (Dec 26, 2013)

LOL, it took me 5 minutes here and that included creating an account


----------



## pokefloote (Dec 26, 2013)

The amount of "lol finally it's a price that it should be, shitty game, meh" on my steam activity page is pretty funny.


----------



## Narayan (Dec 26, 2013)

Do I just need to claim it and not actually download it? I'm at home and can't download it because of slow connection.


----------



## Shuny (Dec 26, 2013)

Narayan said:


> Do I just need to claim it and not actually download it? I'm at home and can't download it because of slow connection.


 
Yes. Once the game is registered in your account you'll be able to download and play it whenever you want.


----------



## gokujr1000 (Dec 26, 2013)

Wish I kept my 10 dollars and just waited 2 years for the game to be free, this game was such a disappointment.


----------



## Governa (Dec 26, 2013)

Got it via Steam's iOS app. Cheers for the heads up.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Dec 26, 2013)

gokujr1000 said:


> Wish I kept my 10 dollars and just waited 2 years for the game to be free, this game was such a disappointment.


I would argue that for $10, you get what you pay for with L4D2. Before feeling sorry for yourself for paying $10, do remember that thousands, if not millions bought the game at the $60 mark, or the $40 mark.


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Dec 26, 2013)

Whoo~ great, free gaems are best gaems!


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Dec 26, 2013)

Never been a fan of L4D. But got it anyway  just now.


----------



## Satangel (Dec 26, 2013)

Grabbed it 10 times, amazing deal. Notified some of my close friends too, thanks a lot Valve.


----------



## Taleweaver (Dec 27, 2013)

Satangel said:


> Grabbed it 10 times, amazing deal. Notified some of my close friends too, thanks a lot Valve.


Erm...how do you grab it multiple times? Do you have multiple accounts?


----------



## Satangel (Dec 27, 2013)

Taleweaver said:


> Erm...how do you grab it multiple times? Do you have multiple accounts?


Yeah pretty much, have multiple accounts and grabbed it that way 10 times. 
Don't know why I picked it up 10 times, but I'm sure it'll come in handy sometime


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Dec 27, 2013)

lol now its $10. glad i got it yesterday


----------



## Joe88 (Dec 27, 2013)

people are already selling steam accounts with l4d2 on ebay for $10


----------



## Nathan Drake (Dec 27, 2013)

Joe88 said:


> people are already selling steam accounts with l4d2 on ebay for $10


Won't they be banned if Valve learns about the sales?


----------



## Satangel (Dec 27, 2013)

Nathan Drake said:


> Won't they be banned if Valve learns about the sales?


Yeah, there's a possiblity about that. But very small, they have what, 10 million accounts? If one changes it's IP address from Belgium to England (just an example), who's gonna care? Nothing will happen


----------



## Arwen20 (Jan 2, 2014)

Why is it the one day I don't check, I miss out on the good Steam Deals?


----------

